# Looking for Ideas for Company Chainsaw Safety



## japfpe (May 7, 2004)

I'm looking for ideas and information sources to develop a presentation on chainsaw safety at my business' Annual Safety Day. I work at a large commercial electric power plant that employs approximately 800 people from electricians to engineers to folks who maintain the grounds. Our previous Safety Days not only included hazards wee commonly encounter at our facility but also hazards our employees may encounter off-site (ATV Safety, Defensive Driving, etc.) 

I personally cut approximately 8 cords of firewood a year and by no means consider myself a professional. I would simply like to cover some of the basic safety tips (including PPE) and perhaps have a short demo on saw starting, handling and maybe common hazards (kickback, pinched bar,etc). I was even thinking about getting a nice size log and cut a scarf and back-cut to illustrate a properly prepared felling cut.

I'm sure some company out there may even offer some nice free (or low cost) gadgets or trinkets !

Any ideas ?

Joe


----------



## Acer (May 7, 2004)

Take your pick from these safety guides They set out what is expected in the uk, and probably throughout Europe. They might well be in excess of what's standard for the US.


----------



## murphy4trees (May 10, 2004)

Huskie produces and distributes a chainsaw safety training video tape... look at Sherill's video offerings..
And simply reading the owners manual to any new saw should cover the basics..
Never cut while aloft unless propoerly tied in twice and using two hannds and properly trained... Most homeowner injuries result from the fall after a limb has kicked back into the ladder..
Are you familiar with the open face notch.. Google Tim Ard, logging instructor.
Good work,


----------



## Nickrosis (May 12, 2004)

Is snedding the same as bucking or delimbing?


----------



## Acer (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *Is snedding the same as bucking or delimbing? *



Snedding is the same as delimbing..


----------



## stihltech (May 12, 2004)

*safety*

Contact any Stihl or Husky dealer. They will contact the company who will be more than happy to get you all the info you need. Safety traing is a VERY big deal to them.


----------

